# What's your best..



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

What's your best/coolest find? 

Also What's your favourite in all of your tanks?

Honestly I think my favourite thing is my pleco I think it's just a common gibby pleco but I've had it for years and I think the thing is gorgeous and it's so cool how it swims around.

I'll post pics at some point, but I'd love to see yours!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Best find would have to be my elegance coral... very healthy and living longer then their expected tank life.... one of the lucky finds...

Favourite would have to be my Midas Blenny... funny to watch


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Mines boring, but I really love my Feather dusters. One is Orange, and the other is red white and blue.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite has to be the cleaner shrimp. I love how it cleans the fish and my hand as well as goes crazy trying to get at the food when I feed the tank.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Mines boring, but I really love my Feather dusters. One is Orange, and the other is red white and blue.


Actually, When someone new notices my tank ill show them the feather duster... then ill show them how quickly it retracts...

This typically triggers excitement and alot more exploration in my tank...
Most times they cant figure out where the feather duster went....

Until i tell them its opening up... and they are again in awe

I think your right... FD is one of the cooler guys


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

dpickleboy said:


> What's your best/coolest find?
> 
> Also What's your favourite in all of your tanks?
> 
> ...


Is this in the right section?

My coolest recent find has to be a coral I think is a montipora malampaya:







.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice polyps on that...is that one from SUM Eric?


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Speaking of SUM, i went there for my first time yesterday and WOW.......................................


so expensive..

especially supplies

tropic marin 160G bucket $100...

and corals... mostly $45 each. ORM is more like $40 each. I'll stick with buying frags


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

GT3 said:


> Speaking of SUM, i went there for my first time yesterday and WOW.......................................
> 
> so expensive..
> 
> ...


mmmm... tropic marin doesn't have a 160 gallon bucket... they have a 200 which is normally at around $100 give or take a few bucks.

$45 is the normal price for full sized corals. you might find sales when they are cheaper, but that is, again, normal. The ORG (which I'm assuming you meant by ORM) $40 corals were on special... they just got a new shipment of acros and they're $45.

sorry, I'm not trying to bash your comment, but maybe some fact checking should be done before complaining about a LFSs prices.

Anyways... best find... a small rainbow coloured mini maxi from NAFB... didn't realize is colouration until I got home and it was fully open 

Favourite... between the sexy shrimp and my YWG, longest living animal in the tank and has survived quite a lot of ups and downs with this hobby. the sexies are just fun to watch.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh don't worry im not feeling offended 

I usually get my 160G salt for $35-40 a bucket... and for 40G more i need to pay double the price.... no no

When i buy my corals at lfs, i prefer they have something smaller or half the size to choose from. I dont like paying $45 for just one variety of corals, plus tax that's $50 a coral. no no not very smart for my 20G

Still I bought a candy cane frag from them for $15, it has 5 heads

getting corals from fellow reefers is the most affordable for me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Nice polyps on that...is that one from SUM Eric?


Yeah. It's starting to grow out now and the new polyps are super bright yellow. It's a sweet find, especially considering I've never seen a yellowish montipora.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

haha, yeah... tropic marin is supposed to be high quality salt so you don't have to dose as much for corals or whatever you have in your tank. it's more of a quality thing. :/

and yeah... buying from fellow reefers is great... I do it quite often since I only have a 30 gallon... I'd really like to buy a nice sized coral though, but finding spots in a tank that small is hard, so I'm waiting for what I have to grow out so I can frag them and have more room.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah. It's starting to grow out now and the new polyps are super bright yellow. It's a sweet find, especially considering I've never seen a yellowish montipora.


It looks REALLY good now, I had to ask because I barely recognize it with all its polpys out. Good eye!



GT3 said:


> I usually get my 160G salt for $35-40 a bucket... and for 40G more i need to pay double the price.... no no


You can't compare the salt you are buying with reef salts like Tropic Marin Pro, H2Ocean or Reefers Best...you are obviously buying something like Instant Ocean and not a true, high quality reef salt. Read the ingredients!


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

dpickleboy said:


> What's your best/coolest find?
> 
> Also What's your favourite in all of your tanks?
> 
> ...


Mine is a fluorescent blue sea squirt, which hitchhiked on a small LR.
Sadly it was eaten by my peppermint shrimp.


----------



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

I love all my sea critters but my coral banded shrimp has to be my favorite. 
No matter how hard he tries to hide I can always see his feelers sticking out from behind A rock .He molts about once A month but I have yet to witness it. Always happens at nite .Every time I feed he jumps onto the feeding tube till I give him A little squirt.
When I had fish in the tank and put flake in he would climb up on A powerhead skim the flake of the surface...

By the way what is sum and where I don't mind paying $45 for A coral


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

thingy said:


> By the way what is sum and where I don't mind paying $45 for A coral


SUM = Sea U Marine.


----------

